# Peptide Sciences



## Redrocket (Oct 10, 2017)

Looking for a quality peptide source. Been using Extreme Peptides with mixed results. Anyone tried peptide sciences? Any other recommendations would be appreciated. I know some here are not fans of peptides but they are helping me.


----------



## Monster Gear (Feb 6, 2018)

Most peptides on the market are low-dosed and the effect is minimal, rarely operating products with real composition and milligrams


----------



## Jin (Feb 6, 2018)

Monster Gear said:


> Most peptides on the market are low-dosed and the effect is minimal, rarely operating products with real composition and milligrams



So you aren't slinging peptides....... Sell me some steroids!


----------



## john210 (Feb 10, 2018)

Redrocket said:


> Looking for a quality peptide source. Been using Extreme Peptides with mixed results. Anyone tried peptide sciences? Any other recommendations would be appreciated. I know some here are not fans of peptides but they are helping me.



Be specific, Which peptides do you need for what? What is your goal? 
If we know your current weight, height and the age then it really helpful for anyone to recommend peptides.


----------

